# 5 wks 4 days - HCG 27,836 - No sac, nothing



## kmags77

Brief History:

LMP - 09/03/12
Cycle length - 34-37 days
+OPK - 09/22/12
Est. conception - 09/24/12
BFP - 10/5/12

My husband and I have been TTC for approx. 5 yrs and in July we began charting and I began drinking Fertilitea in August, but stopped after I got my BFP.

10/19/12 - 4 wks 4 days - First DRs appt. Nothing appeared in vaginal ultrasound. Had HCG blood work done. DR wanted me to have another HCG done on Sun. 10/21/12, but since I'd be out of town, it was scheduled for Mon. 10/22/12.

10/22/12 - 5 wks - HCG blood work. Later in the evening my DR called and gave me the results. On Fri. 10/19/12 my HCG came back w/ 8,521 and Mon. 10/22/12 was 15,293. She said it was hopeful that we'd see something on our next appointment on Wed. 10/25/12.

10/24/12 - 5 wks 2 days - I had a couple drops of dark blood and one small blood clot came out after taking a shower. We went to the ER. After a series of blood test and vaginal and standard ultrasound the ER OBGYN came and gave us the news that she believed this to be an abnormal pregnancy. That although I had a nice thick lining, there was nothing found. I asked if it was possible that it was too early to see anything. However she said with my high HCG level, 23,000 (I wasn't given the exact number), they should be able to see something and there was nothing seen on the ultrasounds. Not a gestational sac, nothing. She believes that at some point the embryo had stopped growing so she recommended that I go forward with a D&C so I can immediately try to conceive again. As if getting to this point for my husband and I wasn't a big deal. Anyway, I immediately declined the D&C and said we'd like to wait at least until I'm 8 weeks to revisit the procedure. I had already stopped bleeding (only had a couple more drops on my pad), I wasn't cramping, and had no back pains.

The 10/25/12 appointment was cancelled and rescheduled for 10/26/12.

10/26/12 - 5 wks 4 days - Had another vaginal ultrasound and again nothing. This DR was more sympathetic to our situation and I still didn't have any pain or bleeding. She ruled out ectopic because of the high HCG. She said at those numbers it would've already burst. She mentioned a molar pregnancy, but I'm not having any of the symptoms and nothing was detected in the ultrasounds.

I will have weekly appointments and HCG blood work will be done every 3rd day until 8 weeks. HCG was 27,836.

What I'd like to ask is, has this ever happened to anyone and the end result was a beautiful baby? I'm trying to hold on to hope, but with my HCG, although high, but now slowly rising, I feel hope slipping from my grasp. I've tried looking for stories with a similar situation to mine, but I haven't found any. I've found stories with high HCG, but there was at least a sac or they were too early to see anything. Am I unique or... I don't know... I'm at a loss right now. Any opinions or thoughts are welcome. Thank you!


----------



## Happy2BeMommy

I am sorry I don't have any experience with this or answers for you, but I want you to know I'm hoping for the best for you! I can understand why you would be so worried. Please keep us updated!


----------



## kmags77

thank you, i will.


----------



## kmags77

HCG blood drawn today: 37,682 - Didn't double, but still increasing.


----------



## Happy2BeMommy

So you're going for another ultrasound next week? It's a hopeful thing that it's still increasing!


----------



## kmags77

I have an appointment this Friday so we'll see... I'm hopeful.


----------



## starnicole

When your hcg levels are that high it can take more than 3 days to double. I wouldn't give up hope yet. Hopefully the next time you have a scan you will see a healthy baby.


----------



## kmags77

Thank you, starnicole!


----------



## minties

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ladysarcasma

The only experience I have that's anywhere close to this is that I had an U/S very early in pregnancy. Blood test was similar, counts were high. There was a sac, but no fetal pole. They believed for my dates, that was impossible, so miscarriage was assumed despite high counts. I was scheduled for another appt. in 2 weeks. They told me to prepare for the worst. 

I was so sad. I pretty much assumed it wasn't good, but "acted" pregnant anyway, continuing to eat well, etc... But I was just so upset the whole time. 

Two weeks later, there was a teeny baby with a heartbeat on the monitor. 

Never give up hope. Never. :hugs:


----------



## kmags77

Thank you, minties!

I'm so happy everything turned out well for you, ladysarcasma!


----------



## mommy2lilmen

*lurking* not pregnant but seen your thread and I had to come back and give *some hope*
I had a similar situation, altho I was ok in the conception department I was easy to conceive. 
I conceived my little man in Ocotber 2011 and I was told my numbers were too low to, I had bleeding and was told to expect that this pregnancy not carry on. The drs told me that he would be surprised if we saw anything.. we didnt see anything. I was devastated. :( broke my heart, I continued to bleed but my hcg was going up, a bit at a time and I beleived in my heart that something good will come out of it. I have my paper work put away so I cant give you exact numbers but again, my dr said I was wasting my time and that if this even did go a bit further I could expect that it would end befor 2nd trimester much like my other miscarriages. At 6 weeks we found something, abnormal shapes sac but the heart beat was so low they told me again, cus of the bleeding its going to end. They told me I had a sch (subchronic hem) bleeding outside of the sac and sometimes it heals sometimes it doesnt and it just lets the pregnancy go (in short term) well I want to give you hope, I have a baby hes 16 weeks old, he was born healthy and more. Altho my pregnancy was not normal, I continued to bleed the entire pregnancy, they even warned me he may be not normal, hes very normal. (what is normal anyways) Id just give it a bit longer. If your heart is telling you to give it a bit longer, give it a bit longer. Your hcg is very high and it does take time to get up there after 1000.. I know you were charting but is there a way you may of conceived later than expecte? I do beleive in loss twins, .. so that could of been a bleed? I also want to ask if you hav a tilted uterus? Tilted uteruses are very hard to conceive very hard to get a good scan on, abdominal and vaginal. Well I dont thinK I was much help, but just letting you know there is hope. Dont give up.


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I also wanted to add that when I went in for my first bleeding episode, and they couldnt find anythin, they ruled it to being *implatation* cus my cycles were so long. I had 35-47 day long cycles. so they wanted me to go by the longest cycle I had, and altho I was charting and my bfp came at an early, with new tests now a days, they give off EARLY testing that it could be twin or not and or false.. with my longest cycle I ended always measuring later than I thought I would of been, which went hand and hand with the implantation. I call my dr a crack head, but with that being said, I often have to wonder if he was correct. anyways, I did not go for the d&c either, and I kept hope. Just keep hope, if you can. It will be worth it. If lets say you are under 5 weeks right now, but think your over 5 weeks you wont see anything on an ultrasound ..also a thick lining indicates pregnancy.. just saying.. k :hugs: Only trying to add some hope. Look up this link https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week5 it does give some helpful pictures for weekly development.


----------



## dan-o

I would wait and see what the next scan shows hun, it's too early for them to write you off!! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## kmags77

mommy2lilmen- Thank you for your story and it did give me hope. It was perfect timing too. I just got my HCG results from yesterday, 10/30/12, and it was 38,754. It only increased 1,072 in two days... *sigh* I know the "normal" results should've been double the number, but with my HCG already so high, would that be considered "normal"? For crying out loud I'm only 6 wks 2 days. Ugh! I don't know anymore. BUT i'm still hopeful! I have to be... Also, I believe my bleeding was caused due to intercourse. 
Lets just say my husband hasn't touched me since.  I definitely have to ask the doctor next time about my uterus. They didn't offer any information and I didn't think to ask, but now I will. I got my BFP 11 DPO so I believe I conceived on 9/24.

dan-o - I gave myself until 8 weeks to revisit the D&C and even then, if I still feel fine and it's not threatening my life in any way, I might wait till 10 wks. Again, I don't know anymore. It's like, I have a plan but at the same time I have to be realistic. I guess time will tell. My next ultrasound will be this Friday so I'll update the results then.


----------



## savannahsteph

I'm thinking it may be a little too early to see anything. Is it a good ultrasound machine? When I had my first ultrasound, I knew I was pregnant but it was for pelvic pains. I was a little past 8 weeks at the time and you could see the sac. I would wait a little and try not to worry :)


----------



## mommy2lilmen

How are things now..blood work..ultrasound ???


----------



## kmags77

First I want to say thank you to everyone. I appreciate all the positive comments.

On Friday, Nov. 2nd, I was rushed to the ER and they finally found the baby. He (yes, I believe it was a boy) was in my right tube. They believe I was about 8 weeks going by the size.

It was about 9am when I finally woke up in the recovery room from the laparoscopic surgery. My right tube was removed and I lost so much blood I had to have a blood transfusion. Two bags. It's normally an outpatient surgery, but due to my low blood pressure and high temperature I wasn't discharged until the following morning. 

When I think back I think the hardest part for my husband and I was when the DR told us that when they located the baby they were able to hear the baby's heartbeat. I was so hurt and so devastated because it was confirmation that the baby was REAL & ALIVE and that life had to be taken to save mine... It. Just. Wasn't. Fair. I KNOW there was no way the baby could survive where it was, but... it's just not fair. 

*If you would like to know my experience, please keep reading...*

I woke up at 4am to use the restroom. Went back to bed and decided to watch a movie on my iPad because I was fully awake. As I reached over to my nightstand to get my iPad I began feeling a little twinge in my abdomen. It wasn't painful so I didn't think anything of it. As soon as I settled in the feeling began changing. The twinge turned into cramps then my lower back began hurting. I kept adjusting the way I was laying, but the feeling wasn't changing so I thought maybe I just needed to walk it off. (Don't ask me why I thought that...) I set aside my iPad and tried to sit up, but I couldn't because of the pain. By now my husband was up and he asked me if I was OK. I asked him to help me up and told him what I was feeling. Finally I'm out of bed, but now I'm bent over and feeling pressure in the vaginal area. I thought maybe I just needed to use the restroom AND I wanted to check if I started bleeding. I didn't feel any wetness, but I had to check. I sat on the toilet, but didn't have to go and I wasn't bleeding. I knew something was seriously wrong when I broke out into a sweat. My pain started getting worse and I told my husband we have to go. Meaning, we have to go to the ER. I was in so much pain I couldn't immediately get off the toilet (I know, TMI). Finally after I got out I had to have my husband help me change my clothes. When I was ready to go I looked at the time and it was only 4:20am. 

By the time we got to the ER I couldn't walk. I had to be carried to a wheelchair and wheeled in. As soon as I was checked in and interviewed by the ER DR I was sent to get an ultrasound. He had to be gentle because now any pressure on my abdomen was painful. When I was returned, the DR had already told my husband it was an ectopic pregnancy. The DR returned and told me the same thing. I asked if he was sure and of course he said yes. I finally asked something for the pain. 

As we were waiting and they were prepping me for the OR I felt this sharp pain like something small stabbed me on the right side of abdomen and I yelped out loud. When that happened I had a feeling my tube burst. When they finally wheeled me into the OR they had to switch to another bed. It was SOOO painful and on top of that it was sooo cold my teeth were chattering. They finally told me, soothingly, they're going to warm me up and the pain was going to soon go away. About 5 seconds after they put that thing over my mouth and nose I was out.

When I woke up in the recovery room my husband said I asked, "Is the baby OK?" After he explained what happened I just went back to sleep. From there I was in and out of awareness waiting for a regular room to be available. When there was finally one available they had to switch me to another bed AGAIN! The pain was worse and I was _begging_ them no and to stop. On top of the pain in my abdomen it was painful to even take a deep breath! It was horrible! From there everything was uneventful, just waiting to be discharged. 

Sorry it took so long for the update. The first week I was on pain & nausea meds so my mind was clouded. The second week I was finally able to digest everything that happened. 

So here I am back to trying to conceive... I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## ladysarcasma

I am so sorry for everything you had to go through. :hugs: That story made me so sad, I can only imagine how you're feeling right now. :cry:

I'm glad all is physically well with you now, and I wish you all the happy thoughts in the world while you're TTC!


----------



## Marie131

I am really sorry


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Im sorry :( I was hoping for good news for you. Im glad your going to be TTC again. I dont mean to bring up the bad, but did your tube burst, did they save it? I hope they managed to.


----------



## vermeil

I'm very sorry... thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## TwoRdue

I am so sorry this has happened, I understand how you feel as I have had two ectopics and was in and out of hospital with blood test and scans with both of them until I was acute and rushed into surgery, mine did not burst but was on the verge of it. I wish you all the best in your recovery and with TTC again.


----------

